# Found what looks like a good bulb for growing , what’s your opinions?



## Ragamuffin (Apr 2, 2022)

Hi guys , I wasted a few months growing without suitable lights so iv decided to start again from scratch . The bulbs i were using were nowhere near good enough but I found this one online for pretty cheap , it says it’s 90 000 lumens which sounds really strong ( maybe too strong ? ) I’m still learning and any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## boo (Apr 2, 2022)

looks like an excellent choice for flowering...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

As long as the heat generated doesn't fry your plants, there's no such thing as too many lumens.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 3, 2022)

boo said:


> looks like an excellent choice for flowering...


Brilliant , would it also do for the veg state or do you think i would need another one ? I’m planning on starting a bunch in the house then planting outside in mid may / start of June


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2022)

HPS is for flowering. You would need MH or HOT5s for veg. You need the right spectrum for vegging.
Better have a good cooling system with that HPS are you will fry your plants.
Have you considered LEDs?


----------



## greenphene (Apr 3, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Brilliant , would it also do for the veg state or do you think i would need another one ? I’m planning on starting a bunch in the house then planting outside in mid may / start of June


All you need is a good led it has a veg light and a flower light so everything is all in one I use viparspectre it gets the job done and it DONT throw of heat like a bulb HAPPY GROWING


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks guys , i have found these viparspectre lights on eBay I think I am going to buy them . I don’t really need flowering lights at the minute because they are going outside end of may start of June if all goes well . Just need some to get them big and strong before they go out into the outdoors . Again thanks for all the feedback , it’s much appreciated


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 3, 2022)

So they should be good ? Going to order them next week


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 3, 2022)

Also found this one which is very cheap ( 10 bucks ) and seems to be a mh and 5000 lumens


----------



## greenphene (Apr 3, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Also found this one which is very cheap ( 10 bucks ) and seems to be a mh and 5000 lumens


Once you see how cool them led runs u will get rid of them bulbs I got my viparspectre from eBay I do recommend the 900 watt one so you won’t have to buy another one


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 3, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Also found this one which is very cheap ( 10 bucks ) and seems to be a mh and 5000 lumens


There is a little more to get one of those type of bulbs to work. You will need a Ballast and a decent reflective hood. They do kick off heat and use a little $ electricity.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 7, 2022)

Right guys I’m going ahead and ordering these on saturday. I want to make sure I’m not wasting money though , these are 40 bucks so a lot less than the others I’m seeing . They look good ? 1000 watt , they don’t need to be suitable for flowering just vegging at the moment, thanks


----------



## Growdude (Apr 7, 2022)

IMO you will do better with the HPS the entire grow vs a cheap LED
I have finished many harvests with HPS or MH and both will work


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

You get what you pay for is the best way I can put it. Growing weed isn't cheap but it's cheaper than buying it once you've made up for equipment expenses.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Thanks guys , i have found these viparspectre lights on eBay I think I am going to buy them . I don’t really need flowering lights at the minute because they are going outside end of may start of June if all goes well . Just need some to get them big and strong before they go out into the outdoors . Again thanks for all the feedback , it’s much appreciated


These produce 1/6th the light of a 1000w hps using 1/5th the power (~220 watts at 120v) at 1 meter. 

The math isn’t there. Will it work? Sure. Can you get 4 feet of thick canopy and dense buds from one? Not at all.

I’ve done a lot of testing with them. Testing using a lumen meter, tape measure, and wattage meter. Those 3 tools were enough for me to give the lights back. Wasn’t even gonna waste my time.

Sorry if this angers some of you I know you want to save money but LED vs HPS, gram per watt, HPS wins.

If you want to dive deeper we can. The light density has to do with LED design vs HID with respect to reflection. 

LEDs are direct source lighting they point down and do not benefit from reflectors, hence the design. 

One large source of light penetrates deeper and still supplies more lumens per square foot. The filament in a HID gives off 360 degrees of light and the reflector sends that top 180 back down. 

You can’t stack enough LEDs to recreate HID light intensity without melting the contacts, casings, and filaments.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

I found out the hard way when i first started growing inside that there is no cheap way to grow good weed and have a good harvest.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I found out the hard way when i first started growing inside that there is no cheap way to grow good weed and have a good harvest.


The laws of thermodynamics are clearly defined. If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.

You could stack 5 220w LEDs side by side and consume 1100 watts and you will still not have the intensity of a 1000w hps. 

Think about this: LEDs are tiny why are they not stacked on a PCB board touching side-by-side? why has nobody done this yet?  Because it’s not possible to keep it from destroying itself.

Why aren’t 360° LED bulbs made that utilize reflectors? Because you can’t stack them close enough to benefit. The intensity is lost even more in reflection. Some light energy is absorbed in the form of heat. 

In its current form I do not see LEDs ever competing with HID’s with respect to efficiency of production and quality of end product.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

AW, but geeze! The LEDs look so cool!
I run T8s for sprouts, MH for veg, and HPS for flower. Works for me. That's my hydro setup. Still ain't nothing like actual sunlight when you have the opportunity to do an outdoor grow.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2022)

By far the most efficient source of light to grow indoor cannabis at the flowering stage is a 600w HPS stuffed into a massive high quality reflector. Like a raptor. 

You can get more with 1000, but there is a fine line between happy plants and scorched earth with 1000w hps. You loose some grow space directly under the light, being too intense for quality growth. 

Spend that LED money on a YUUUGE reflector and get dense foliage into every square inch of your flowering space.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> AW, but geeze! The LEDs look so cool!
> I run T8s for sprouts, MH for veg, and HPS for flower. Works for me. That's my hydro setup. Still ain't nothing like actual sunlight when you have the opportunity to do an outdoor grow.


Light depo proves the sun is even too intense. I put up shade sails over my lawn last year and wherever it was shaded the grass grew at 2x the rate. The sun actually damages plant tissue the same as it does human skin cells.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

That plant has been around practically since the dawn of time. As long as it gets water, the sun sure ain't gonna hurt it.
Some of the best "wild" weed I ever smoked was some Jamaican Red Root Kali, grown on the south side of a mountain. No shade involved.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 8, 2022)

What about this one ? I’m not planning on flowering indoors, just need something to get them strong for going outside to flower


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 8, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> What about this one ? I’m not planning on flowering indoors, just need something to get them strong for going outside to flower




says 1.2 gram per watt and 250 watts


----------

